
Show HN: We built the first mobile HTML Web Editor that doesn't suck - EGreg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3rGtWCxlOM&feature=youtu.be
======
EGreg
The link illustrates how all other editors currently suck on mobile. (Sorry to
be so harsh, other editors! It's not your fault.)

Here is the link to a video illustrating our editor back in the end of 2018:
[https://youtu.be/eTpOkSmg2KY](https://youtu.be/eTpOkSmg2KY)

We want to license our code to these companies and have them actually offer to
upsell their customers an editor that lets people edit HTML on the go. It can
be used in browsers or Cordova.

But, we've never done something like this before -- licensing code to makers
of competing products in an enterprise sale. What's are some recommendations
you could share about doing that? Definitely appreciate any advice.

